# Hintergrundbild verändern so das der Content weiss ist



## Moritzilie (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin absoluter leihe in dem Gebiet vielleicht auch noch weniger, aber ich erstelle gerade ne Website mit einen Hintergrund wo der Hintergrund komplett zu sehen ist. Ich möchte aber im Content den Hintergrund weiss haben damit man das geschriebene sieht.

Kann mir vielleicht einer helfen.
Ich Danke schonmal vorraus.

MfG


----------



## Maik (12. März 2008)

Hi,

ich kenne jetzt nicht den HTML-Quellcode der Seite, aber richte mal für das Element, in dem der Inhalt niedergeschrieben ist, einen weissen Hintergrund ein.


----------



## Moritzilie (12. März 2008)

bei mir steht das drin:

<td colspan="3" style="background-color:white;"> 

und es gibt nur zwei weisse Streifen. Die sieht man ja auf dem Bild.

MfG


----------



## Maik (12. März 2008)

Zeig doch bitte mal den vollständigen HTML-Code.


----------



## Moritzilie (12. März 2008)

Ok hier ist sie!


----------



## Maik (12. März 2008)

Bei mir wird die Tabellenzelle vollständig mit dem Hintergrund ausgefüllt:


----------



## Moritzilie (12. März 2008)

Was heißt das jetzt.
Ich mache die Seite mit WEB to Date 5.
Ich erinnere nochmal ich bin leihe.

MfG


----------



## Moritzilie (12. März 2008)

Im Web to Date Forum wird gesagt ich sollte lieber eine hintergrundgrafik nehmen, die sich nach unten kachelt, und so breit ist, das der bereich des content weiss ist.


----------



## Maik (12. März 2008)

Anstelle der Hintergrundfarbe könntest du auch ein zu wiederholendes Hintergrundbild verwenden, beides führt zum selben Ergebnis, dass das Element den Seitenhintergrund überdeckt.

Warum bei dir die Tabellenzelle nicht vollständig ausgefüllt wird, kann ich dir anhand deines gezeigten Quellcodes nicht sagen, denn wie du siehst, gibts bei mir keine Probleme.

Quellcode meines Testdokuments:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<meta name="author" content="Maik">
<title></title>

<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
background:#1F00FF;
}
-->
</style>

</head>
<body>

<table width="520" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="1">

<tr>
<td><cc:printpicture obj="pic.clearpixel" width="350" height="2"></td>
<td><cc:printpicture obj="pic.clearpixel" width="10" height="2"></td>
<td><cc:printpicture obj="pic.clearpixel" width="160" height="2"></td>
</tr>



<cc:loop type="paragraph" obj="para">
  <tr>
  <td colspan="3" style="background-color:white;">

<p>some dummy text to expand the box</p>
<p>some dummy text to expand the box</p>
<p>some dummy text to expand the box</p>
<p>some dummy text to expand the box</p>
<p>some dummy text to expand the box</p>
<p>some dummy text to expand the box</p>
<p>some dummy text to expand the box</p>
<p>some dummy text to expand the box</p>
  </td>
  </tr>
    <tr>
    <cc:if cond="&para.sidepicture.uid">
          <td valign="top"><cc:print value="&para.text"><br></td>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
      <cc:picture uid="&para.sidepicture.uid" suffix="_160" width=160 height="160" obj="parapic">

      <td valign="top" align="left">
          <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
          <tr><td colspan="3"><cc:printpicture obj="pic.sidepic.top"></td></tr>

      <tr>
          <cc:if cond="&para.sidepicture.zoom.isonsite">
      <td colspan="3" style="background-color:white;"> bgcolor="<cc:print value="&usercolor.bright">"><a href="<cc:print value="&para.sidepicture.zoom.url">"><cc:printpicture obj="parapic_160"></a></td>
          </cc:if>

          <cc:if cond="&para.sidepicture.zoom.isoffsite">
          <td colspan="3" bgcolor="<cc:print value="&usercolor.bright">"><a href="<cc:print value="&para.sidepicture.zoom.url">" target="_blank"><cc:printpicture obj="parapic_160"></a></td>
          </cc:if>

          <cc:if cond="&para.sidepicture.zoom.isnone">
          <td colspan="3" bgcolor="<cc:print value="&usercolor.bright">"><cc:printpicture obj="parapic_160"></td>
          </cc:if>

          <cc:if cond="&para.sidepicture.zoom.ispicture">
      <cc:picture uid="&para.sidepicture.zoom.uid" obj="hugepic">
          <td colspan="3" bgcolor="<cc:print value="&usercolor.bright">"><a href="<cc:printpictureurl obj="hugepic">" target="_blank"><cc:printpicture obj="parapic_160"></a></td>
          </cc:if>

          <cc:if cond="&para.sidepicture.zoom.isdownload">
      <cc:download uid="&para.sidepicture.zoom.uid" obj="mydownload">
          <td colspan="3" bgcolor="<cc:print value="&usercolor.bright">"><a href="<cc:print value="&mydownload.url">"><cc:printpicture obj="parapic_160"></a></td>
          </cc:if>
          </tr>

      <cc:if cond="&para.sidepicture.caption">
          <tr><td bgcolor="<cc:print value="&usercolor.bright">"><cc:printpicture obj="pic.clearpixel" width="5"></td><td bgcolor="<cc:print value="&usercolor.bright">"><p class="picture"><span class="highlightsmall"><cc:print value="&para.sidepicture.caption"> </span><cc:print value="&para.sidepicture.text"></p></td><td bgcolor="<cc:print value="&usercolor.bright">"><cc:printpicture obj="pic.clearpixel" width="5"></td></tr>
      </cc:if>
      <tr><td colspan="3"><cc:printpicture obj="pic.sidepic.bottom"><br></td></tr>
          </table>
          </td>
    <cc:else>
          <td valign="top" colspan="3"><cc:print value="&para.text"><br></td>
    </cc:if>
    </td>
    </tr>

</cc:loop>

<cc:if cond="&page.content.previousurl OR &page.content.nexturl">
  <tr>
  <td colspan="3" align="right">
  <cc:if cond="&page.content.previousurl"><a class="teaser" href="<cc:print value="&page.content.previousurl">"><cc:printpicture obj="pic.link.back"><cc:print value="&page.content.previouscaption"></a></cc:if><cc:if cond="&page.content.previousurl AND &page.content.nexturl"><span class="small">&nbsp;|&nbsp;</span></cc:if><cc:if cond="&page.content.nexturl"><a class="teaser" href="<cc:print value="&page.content.nexturl">"><cc:print value="&page.content.nextcaption"><cc:printpicture obj="pic.link.more"></a></cc:if><br><br>
  </td>
  </tr>
</cc:if>

<cc:if cond="&page.content.printablefile">
  <tr>
  <td colspan="3" align="right">
  <a class="teaser" target="_blank" href="<cc:print value="&page.content.printablefile">"><cc:print value="&site.ressource.printable"></a><br><br>
  </td>
  </tr>
</cc:if>


</table>

</body>
</html>
```


----------

